# Finished up my Richie Evans Modified coupe



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This one is in 1/43rd scale. Here's a link showing some of the progress.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=164226

And here's some pictures of the finished car.




























I'll be doing a Richie Evans Pinto soon.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

looks cool!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mic,
Looks great! Now do a HO version.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Mic,
> Looks great! Now do a HO version.  rr


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Wild !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Very nice...*

A low slung son-of-a-gun too. :thumbsup: dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet, sweet ride! (can I have it when you are done playing with it??  )


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice work! Will be waiting to see what you do withthe rolling gas can...keep postin' them up here!


Coach


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Nice work! Will be waiting to see what you do withthe rolling gas can...keep postin' them up here!
> 
> 
> Coach


Here's what I'l be starting with.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Really nice work, love the back 3-qtrs pic*

micyou03,

_Really_ like back 3-quarter pic view, car seems to be exiting hard from sliding right hander. Now knowing what I know, I'm more _impressed _ with your work, a really nice go all round on the little dirter.

Keep up the good work . . . Looking forward to the Pinto . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Mike-

You get better every time I see something new you've done!


An Excellent job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

It looks an awful lot like "Home Depot orange"!!??  
(Psssst--I won't say a word.....)

Now- what kind of Police car is that?

It looks like a Pinto with an early 70's Caddy or Caprice grille and bump'-

I like it!



Cheers..


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. 

Its an Artin Pinto. I know the front looks messed up. It is very long. I knew I was going to cut it up so I'm not worried about the front anyway.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Great Job Mike

Roger Corrie


----------

